# a simple project just turned into a huge headache



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

well it all started when i ordered a valve cover for my 08 rabbit (it has 20k miles mind you witout no problems till today) i had it for some time now just sitting in my room waiting for a day i can just install it in the bunny. i figures it wouldnt take no more than a hour. well because of labor day weekend i finally had a chance to put it on. i unplugged the coil packs and took out all the screws of the old valve cover. pulled of the valve cover, swiped down any mess where the gaskets would be. mind you i also bought a new valve cover gasket aswell cuz i rather be safe than sorry. but the new cover on with the new gasket. i than tighten everything down. put the new hose in that came with the kit connecting the new cover to the factory clamp, put the coilpacks back in and than i was done so i thought.

Well i started the car. first thing i notice is that white smoke came out of the exhaust which never happened be4. but than it went away. i checked the engine to make sure there was no leaks that i can see and it passed the visual test. so than i drove around. well sad to say the second i started to drive it acted funny. it started idling wierd from 1000rpm to 2000rpm everytime i was in neutral (manual trans, forgot to mention) it wasnt a quick idle but it was constant. drove home and put my scanner in and bingo. threw 4 lean code plus 2 high throttle codes. i was so pissed i just called it a day, didnt wanna work on the car mad, thats how i things start breaking in my opinion. 

Next day bright and early i rechecked all my work. seem that one of the screws for the cover was loose so i retighten that. than i pushed down the coilpacks making sure they were all tighten. As for the the hose connecting the cover to the factory clamp, i disconnected cleaned it off got some teflon tape, put some one each end of the hose and clamps(which i should have done from the beginning) and reattached it. erased all the previous codes and started the car. so far to good. took it for a test drive and the idling was gone, i was so happy i drove for like an hour around the highways and streets. but than i notice wen i stopped at lights car started shaking a little bit. not to the point that i was gonna say omg it gonna blow but enough for me to notice, still no wierd idle or CEL, so i ignored it and still drove around. wen i came home i put the scanner back in just to be safe. looks like this time the high throttle codes were gone and 3 of the 4 lean codes were gone but it seems now 3 misfire codes came on. 1 code telling me that there were misfires happening and 2 codes telling me which cylinders they were (1&2). 

Well thats were im at right now. trying to figure out what went wrong. i check coilpacks 1 & 2 they were a little brown at the top but nothing to crazy. now i need help. i dont mind replacing the coilpack if need be ( just gives me an excuse to get the red coilpack from audi). i just dont wanna buy them and it doesnt fix the problem. but if so what cause them to go bad all of a sudden. was it just time? or the the fact was maybe from the first trip i made and the wierd idling. or maybe its not the coilpacks at all. thanks again in advance for the help....


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't normally read straight through on run on paragraphs but I will this time. 

Sounds like you're getting oil into the coil packs holes from the gasket not being seated properly. This would explain the misfire code as its hard for the coils to fire through oil. 

Anyways, I would remove the cover and check the gasket and re-install. Did you get the catch can with the cover? 

-E


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

VWShocker said:


> I don't normally read straight through on run on paragraphs but I will this time.
> 
> Sounds like you're getting oil into the coil packs holes from the gasket not being seated properly. This would explain the misfire code as its hard for the coils to fire through oil.
> 
> ...


well i edited it so its easier to read not lol,. no i didnt get the catch can with it. ididnt know it was neccesery. and ill re-do the gasket check. well do i have to replace the coilpack for 1 & 2 since they might have gotten oil through, or will i be alright if i wipe them done and just made sure the gasket good and tight now?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

If you have contact cleaner, you can spray the coil packs down with that stuff. I would say to use brake cleaner to kill the oil/grease but I'm not sure if that might be too harsh on the electronics involved. 

You can try wipe them down really good and use some q-tips to get the tight areas. See if that helps. 

In my 14 years of working on various high powered cars, If something wasn't right after an install, I would reverse the install and do it again. If after 3 times it still gave me issues, I would raise hell. 

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

first things first.

which cover did you use?
did you PROPERLY tied down all the bolts?
did you do the CORRECT tightening pattern??

check with WHITE paper (toilet paper or similar works fine) for any minimal oil leaks (no so minimals after 4k miles)
double check all the connections (coil packs-to-sparkplugs, power-to-coilpack)

and well, if you are using one of Eurojet's covers, then you should have tapped (sealed) the vacum poit, and you should be venting the fumes and else to the catchcan.

i'll wait for your answers.


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

i bought the eurojet cover. i dont know the torque specs or the pattern so than im pretty sure i didnt do them correctly. i tried looking for them only but no such luck. i just tighten them decently but not to the point that its over tighten as for the pattern since i didnt kno it on top of my head i some logic sense started from one side and than tighten the opposite end until i reached the middle which im kicking my ass for right now:banghead: any chance some out there has the specs and pattern? and as for the catch can i didnt order one. ronnie from eurojet said its not neccessary but it helps run better with one plus i didnt have the extra cash at the time


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

The catch can is NOT absolutely needed but is a good idea later down the road when funds become available. 

Anyways, Grey should have the pattern and torque specs for you. Did you get a chance to re-install and check everything out? How'd it go if so?

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... i just emailed him the same pics...!

i have the manual as well... but i didnt want to post the pics because its copyrighted..! :S


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*LOL*



> thygreyt
> lol... i just emailed him the same pics...!
> 
> i have the manual as well... but i didnt want to post the pics because its copyrighted..! :S


LOL oops!!

"eBahns forgive me...I was just trying to help out a fellow dubber...Ill never post out your(my) manual again...":banghead::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

well looks like im back to square one. took me all day but i decided to start all over this time. i took everything off and wiped and cleaned it all. while i was doing this i was wondering how the spark plugs were so i was like why not? took them out and it looks like they were due, burnt to a crisp. guess i could expect that after 20k wit some bolt on and beating up the car sometimes. so decided to get new ones, (kept it factory though, good old NGK). while i was out i was why not. i decided to replace the coilpack too and dressup the engine a bit. full tune up so i know 100% it couldnt be ethier ones cuz i replaced it.

i put the sparks plugs in, made sure the gasket was put on correctly, torque them down to spec (thanks for the torque pattern, wo2kid & thygreyt) put the new coilpacks in, looks mad sexy mind you. reconnect the tube thing and i was down. still the same problem. i know 100% its not the spark plugs or coilpack cuz i just replaced them and im 100% sure i torque down the gasket properly this time. this time i took pics. maybe someone has the same cover. and know wat i did wrong. maybe i didnt connect it properly. mind you it didnt come with instuctions cuz i thought it was just simple. i tried contacting ronnie from eurojet but with no success. i already spent so much time on this. i cant keep working on it cuz its my daily driver so i need to figure it out asap. still drivable but it like riding a horse with 3 legs. this problem is sucking the fun out of driving my rabbit.



I know gasket is 100% correct and the coilpack and sparkplugs are new so i know its not that and the only other places i could think of is were i arrows are. could a leak from there cause a misfire?
its coming to the point im about to give up and put the oem cover back on. no point to put the eurojet cover if the car runs like sh*t, no matter how sweet it look:banghead:

i also did a last second check b4 i called it a day. looks like the black pipe itself it loose. its screwed on tight on both ends and put teflon tape. should i just f the pipe and use something else from home depot? mind you the little pipe was like that from the begining


also if it helps this is wat codes i got

1.P0300 random cylinder misfire
2. P0301 cylinder 1 misfire
3. P0302 cylinder 2 misfire
4 P2279 intake air system leak

thanks in advance guys:beer:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

1.P0300 random cylinder misfire
2. P0301 cylinder 1 misfire
3. P0302 cylinder 2 misfire
4 P2279 intake air system leak

Sounds like you have a frustration that would cause me to tear the damn thing apart and I don't mean just the cover install. Been there done that.


Anyways, a good test for #2 and #3 is to move the coil packs to different cylinders and see if the misfire follows or stays on the same cylinders.

Secondly, these codes are a result of un-metered air. I suspect that you do NOT have a good seal somewhere in the system, ie. the hose and fittings. A good test is to take some soapy water and spray it at the junctions along the fittings and hoses and let the car idle, if you see bubbles, you have a leak. Another way is to remove the fitting from the cover and pressurize it somehow. You can tape up one end and then blow into the other just to see if you get resistance or leaks. 

Hope this helps. I can empathize with you on the frustrations. Hang in there, we'll get you going. 

-E


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

only advice i could give... spray a little bit of cold start fluid on different parts and se if that changes anything, and narrow down your search...


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

VWShocker said:


> 1.P0300 random cylinder misfire
> 2. P0301 cylinder 1 misfire
> 3. P0302 cylinder 2 misfire
> 4 P2279 intake air system leak
> ...


well here goes day 3 with this problem. as for the moving the coilpacks i know it cant be those cause they are brand new, but seems like thats a good idea with the hose and fitting, ill try that today and see if it works. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great!! i see it now.

you have it all wrong.

cap off both ends and you are good.

to cap off the Vacum point (the hose that was connected to the OEM valve cover) i used a valve stem. and then do something with the other end. catchcan is highly recomended, or simply do a DIY can.

in fact, imma send you a little vid to prove to you how wrong you are!!! 

i'm happy..!!! lol... i know how to solve your problem!


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

if i cap off both ends wont that be bad for the engine. what should i use to cap of the valve cover? is that fitting for when i get a catch can? is that what its meant for?


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

wait, just realized something. is that stupid bump on the oem cover like an oem catch can of some kind? did i just f up my car by getting oil in where there isnt suppose to?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Black_Rabbit said:


> if i cap off both ends wont that be bad for the engine. what should i use to cap of the valve cover? is that fitting for when i get a catch can? is that what its meant for?


Yep


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

VWShocker said:


> Yep


lol for which part?


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

The big black fitting will be for when you get a catch can. 

No, plugging the ends will not harm your motor. 

Do what Grey suggested for plugging the OEM side. As for the cover itself, need to find something that will fit tight. 

I thought it was funky that EJ would send you pink teflon, then I realize that you made the hose and tefloned the outside of it. I had a brain fart at 3 in the morning. 

-E


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

oh ok will do, as for the pink telfon, thats all they had at the lowes next to me so i was like sure why not. but since some oil go into the oem vaccum line did i damage the motor wat so ever? just wondering thats all


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Black_Rabbit said:


> oh ok will do, as for the pink telfon, thats all they had at the lowes next to me so i was like sure why not. but since some oil go into the oem vaccum line did i damage the motor wat so ever? just wondering thats all


Nope, it will burn off. 

That's not the right way to use Teflon tape.


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

:beer: YES FINALLY ALL FIXED!!!! THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE!! NOW THE FUN IS BACK IN DRIVING THE BUNNY!! THANKS TO EVERYONE!! WOOHOO:laugh:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad to hear. How much was the red coil packs?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what did you end up doing??


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

the coilspacks were 80 for me at the dealer, got myself a discount cuz i knew them and what i did was just like you told me, just plug up the vacuum line and i just left the fitting on and got a longer hose so i can run the fumes from the cover and poof all the problems went away and drives like a champ now:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

glad to know i was of help! 

now, what did you use to tap the vacum line?
i cut mine in the middle and used a valve stem... something like .463". 1" long.
fits perfect, looks good.


----------



## Black_Rabbit (Jul 18, 2006)

well i didnt want to cut anything out, just in case for the future you kno, i just went to autozone, and they had rubber plugs there so i used that and poof, made a quick test drive and checked back to see if it was still snug and everything was fine after that:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great!

sounds good bro.

now... enjoy the compliments caused from the engine cover. + you are one of the few. :beer:


----------

